# Ham Skeleton head...really?



## Twohazy (Oct 16, 2009)

This is from my party two years ago. I made it using a styrofoam head, covered in cream cheese and ham, black olives for eyes. Apparently someone thought they could eat the head! TOO funny! 

Thought everyone could use a laugh if they are as stressed as I am to get everything done in time!


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

lol wonder who nibbled on that!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Hmmmmmm, it tasts like a rice cake...

Eric


----------



## Twohazy (Oct 16, 2009)

My guests probably thought "Man, Janet is a horrible cook, this tastes terrible!" My friends sure are a funny bunch!


----------



## jakiedoodle (Sep 17, 2011)

HA HA HA! That is hysterical. I bet you wish you'd been a fly on the wall while they cut into THAT!  I can just imagine the person's face...... Yea, that gave me a good laugh. Thanks.


----------



## Twohazy (Oct 16, 2009)

As you can tell from the clock behind it, it was 1:25 a.m.; so I'm SURE the alcohol played a big part in that as the party was in full swing by 8:00, the jello shooters were passed around several (several) times and I make em' strong!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah when your drinking sometimes you lack in judgement lol.


----------

